# Free N95 masks



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

I was at our local Rite Aid pharmacy and they had a table with 3M mask with a sign that said you could take 3 mask for every member of your household, has anyone else seen this at their pharmacy ?
I ended up with 9 for our household, I put a few in our vehicles and some in the BOB's.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's probably best I haven't seen such offerings.
If I did, I'd have to reveal my identity as the Mayor of Whoville... Ned McDodd


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

We do not have any Rite Aid pharmacies in MN and I have not seen free masks at CVS or Walgreens. Nice you could get some for free.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

One Shot said:


> I was at our local Rite Aid pharmacy and they had a table with 3M mask with a sign that said you could take 3 mask for every member of your household, has anyone else seen this at their pharmacy ?
> I ended up with 9 for our household, I put a few in our vehicles and some in the BOB's.


You couldn't pay me to take one. I haven't worn a face diaper since mid-2020.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> You couldn't pay me to take one. I haven't worn a face diaper since mid-2020.


There are legitimate reasons to own and store N95 masks.
Protection from aerosolized viruses just isn't one of them.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Pir8fan said:


> You couldn't pay me to take one. I haven't worn a face diaper since mid-2020.


I wear them when I'm grinding and during harvest for dust....it gets so bad outside you need to wear one just going outside to the mailbox. 

Not my picture but this is what it looks like, looks like we haven't washed a vehicle in years after one day of this.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I use them a lot for body work on cars. Grinding, sand blasting and sanding bondo.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

The local brookshire has them.i got 6 for the neighbor nextdoor to me.then 6 more for a couple up the street from me.i have 10 of them that I bought when the COVID first started. they'll stay there until I decide that I need them.but yet, I'll continue to wear the surgical mask when ever I decide it's in my best interest to do so.i know that their not 100% effective.but yet. It's something.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jimLE said:


> It's something.


Indeed it is... It provides no protection against aerosolized virus particles, restricts O2 intake when worn for extended periods of time, and becomes a breeding ground for bacteria when reused repeatedly.
It's something alright... but good for you it isn't.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

The one's i have,are Machine washable.just wash um and then lay them out to dry.and yes.their the one's that are blue on one side.and white on the other side.but yet.i don't know how good they are after a washing.


----------

